
Apply HN Aggregator (repost) - manibatra
http://thefinac.tk/applyhn/
======
manibatra
Hey guys made this quick hack to view the "Apply HN" posts by ranking, date or
random. It got to the front page of Product Hunt and I am glad people are
finding it useful. Trying to let the right audience know of it in case someone
missed it ( credit to someone who posted in Apply section with a daily
aggregator a while back ). Sorry for reposting. Cheers :)

------
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11453443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11453443)

Apply Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/applyhn](https://news.ycombinator.com/applyhn)

------
gus_massa
To avoid confusion, I think that a better title is "Aggregator of APPLY HN
(repost)"

~~~
manibatra
I totally agree but it only appears in this section (where the intended
audience is) if the post is prefixed by "Apply HN" :/

